# Euro spec GT-R at Geneva Motor Show



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Sitting at Palexpo having taken hundreds of photos of the European spec R35 GT-R and SpecV R35 GT-R. I've uploaded them to the gallery in full size but here are a few thumbnails to get you started.

Robbie will be working through the hundreds he has taken and will be posting up the best of them IN THE GALLERY after the weekend


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Excellent :bowdown1: Thanks :bowdown1:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

The new white with a new black wheel, steel wheel nut and locking nut.

The white coluour is really nice.....


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I thought the calipers on Euro spec cars were labelled "Nissan" and not "Brembo"?

D


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

they will be, this had bits added but was not a final car

R


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

not wishing to start the wheel debate again......:nervous:

but those wheels look more dark grey than black

look good against the white paint imho


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> they will be, this had bits added but was not a final car
> 
> R


WTF is Nissan playing at?

This is one if not the premier motor show, UK cars are around a month from first delivery, and they cant even get a full, proper Euro spec car there?

Bizarre :nervous:


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Crazy:nervous:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

bonkers :nervous:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

could be the flash... different than my dark wheels so its a new colour of sorts


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I can tell you how eurospec premium edition looks when i get my GTR in 19 days...,i dont care what Nissan shows somewhere,i just want my car with whatever wheels there are on and with the warranty information i was told when i bought the car one year ago...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

so I should not bother to post anymore pic's then?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

keep posting:clap:


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Yep def


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

I fly out to Geneva tomorrow - will be at the show tomorrow afternoon and also on Friday - hope to see some of you there....


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

Robbie J said:


> The new white with a new black wheel, steel wheel nut and locking nut.
> 
> The white colour is really nice.....


Phew glad you said that 

Not long now


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I mean really nice

the only downside is you can get it on thr 370z and a postman pat cube thing


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

Bring on the Cube :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

you asked










Model is a bit rough...











better looking model


I had better get these and tons more pics upto the gallery or John F will kill me


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

just for you bodi


if you knew how hard it is to get a clear picture...


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

Just makes the waiting that much harder lol 

Not long now - less than 3 months


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

slightly higher res pic's are going into the gallery now 

it just takes time :-(


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> so I should not bother to post anymore pic's then?


Thanks for posting Robbie, keep 'em coming!

If that is the new darker wheel (and you would know) then I'm very pleased and glad I didn't make any rash decisions about changing my black edition, it looks excellent and definitely not 'black'.

Clearly, I'm prepared for it to be something that Nissan just had lying around and stuck on the car for this show. Never to be seen again because we happened to like them.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

they tried to update as much as they could

its a different colour than mine (I have cleaned mine a good few times )

very impressed with the white and the wheels

wheel locks are cr*p but thats a easy fix

R


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> they tried to update as much as they could
> 
> its a different colour than mine (I have cleaned mine a good few times )
> 
> ...


That white does look excellent, if anyone here has ordered it, I officially hate you.

I assume it (the wheel) looks a bit darker than yours mate?

Whats with the pic of the interior mirror? Is there some kind of warning light on there? Good image of the red leather on it though.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

the mirror is different than mine, thought it might be auto dimming


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> the mirror is different than mine, thought it might be auto dimming


Thanks. You're probably right.


----------



## thb_da_one (Nov 30, 2007)

Robbie J said:


> they tried to update as much as they could
> 
> its a different colour than mine (I have cleaned mine a good few times )
> 
> ...


How is the cube looking?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

OK if you like that sort of stuff


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Where are the GTR pics?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

think you'l have to wait till after the weekend (no you don't go to Gallery now)


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

in the gallery now!

Gallery - GTR OWNERS CLUB










I will be posting more up to when I can


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for Posting Robbie :clap: Thats my GTR :smokin::clap:


Roll on September :clap:


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

A picture of the complete rear end would be real nice  Pleeeeeeeze


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

does yours come with the girl?

I have high res version that makes nice wallpaper.

have you been to the gallery?


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

No Girl  and Yes ive been to the Gallery :clap:

I have since searched and seen a rear end of the GTR with the Rear fog Light ta :clap:

Thanks again for the pictures :thumbsup:


CJ


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

uploaded more into the gallery


----------



## atcler (Jun 6, 2008)

great pics, wunderful colour. was there also a black GT-R, maybe in the vip area?


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

CJay said:


> A picture of the complete rear end would be real nice  Pleeeeeeeze


I expect it would be but the face is nice too opcorn:


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

Great pics again Robbie - so glad I have gone with the white but then I always was 

Noticed the battery on the other side of the car and is that a crack on the underside rear of the Spec-V


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

it was a left hand drive so I'm not sure what's going on there


----------



## ToroKuro (Jun 23, 2008)

Chaps, I am going to the show next Wednesday, is there any kind of GT-R VIP area (like there was last year and at the Ldn motorshow)? If so, do we need to get invites in advance or will our names be on a list of pre-orderers?

Cheers. Pics are great btw!


----------



## atcler (Jun 6, 2008)

what colours are in geneva? only the white one as seen on robbies pics?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

2 white (both versions). 1 red. 1 black opal
all the pictures are or will be in the gallery in due course


----------



## atcler (Jun 6, 2008)

great! thanks for the info fuggles! :thumbsup:


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm traveling to Geneva tomorrow, will visit the show on Saturday...
Is it possible to sit in the Eurospec and Vspec GTR and to come close, take closer look and close photos if you have ordered one? I will bring my Nissan Race Academy card with me, as a proof...
How they will allow me to sit in it and to take a closer look...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

if you have ordered one and can prove it you should be let in the lounge with the spec v in

R


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

Great Pics. Thanks for posting! Tempted to change silver to white!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I wasn't a white man until I saw the new white

R


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The white one is in the general area. For the SpecV you will need to be a serious buyer to get in there. Even press access was limited - I had to let the chap from one of the UK magazines by telling security "it's okay he's with me!" :chuckle:


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

87 days until one of those white beauties is on my drive :thumbsup::thumbsup: can't wait now

Robbie what do you reckon on this paint protection film or is the special hardened paint adequate??


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Of course we wont really know how the white looks until we get it out in the daylight, the old white looked good under the motorshow lights but then looked awful on a cloudy day at silverstone
fingers crossed though as i have gone from pearl white to black and now back to new white


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> if you have ordered one and can prove it you should be let in the lounge with the spec v in
> 
> R


That's great!!
Is the Nissan Race academy card "enough" proof? Or I have to print a real order confirmation?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I think you should be able to talk your way in

R


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

BigNige said:


> Great Pics. Thanks for posting! Tempted to change silver to white!



Wish they hadnt posted them up
I am in the same frame of mind
Got Silver on order
But that white looks the Biz
Carbon rear spoiler would finish it off nicely :smokin:


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Robbie J said:


> I think you should be able to talk your way in
> 
> R


Anyone who has ordered a car will get in, as they have a list of people who have ordered. Other than that forget it, the Nissan stand had very strict security who turned away loads of people who asked, but were not on the list.


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Guy said:


> Anyone who has ordered a car will get in, as they have a list of people who have ordered. Other than that forget it, the Nissan stand had very strict security who turned away loads of people who asked, but were not on the list.


Guy - my experience in Geneva on Thursday and Friday was a little different in that the stand people at the entrance to the Spec V area didn't have any list. Perhaps it depends what people are actually manning the stand at the time you arrive. Anyway, I showed a copy of my order and it worked. I suggest anyone going takes a copy of their order, and if they don't get in at the "door", ask for someone who's running the stand at the time and, whilst brandishing your order, politely ask to come in to have a look at the Spec V.

As always, if you're a genuine owner to be, and polite with it, you'll almost certainly be OK. Nissan are trying to gauge reaction to the Spec V in Europe and obviously they would like to know the views of existing purchasers. Equally obviously, there will be many other pretenders trying to blag their way in, so I think a copy of your order is advised...


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

Benn there, seen that...  Walked my way to the SpecV, those snacks were delicious 
Just got back from Geneva, watching the photos on the PC now...


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> 2 white (both versions). 1 red. 1 black opal
> all the pictures are or will be in the gallery in due course


I only saw a single white one and the SpecV on the Nissan stand. Where was the other white one?

I presume the red one was the lambo-doors GT-R in Hall 7 that Robbie posted pictures of? It was really hot in the main arena and I made the mistake of leaving the building and walking to Hall 7 on the outside to cool down a bit. Apparently you can't leave and re-enter, so they wouldn't let me in. Be warned!


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

rblvjenkins said:


> Guy - my experience in Geneva on Thursday and Friday was a little different in that the stand people at the entrance to the Spec V area didn't have any list.


I was there yesterday (Sunday 8 March) and they had a laptop with a spreadsheet containing the details of everybody that has ordered a GT-R. The security people even entertained me with their best Scottish accents when the spreadsheet revealed that I'm from Glasgow!

Remember to take some proof of ID, because knowing the name of somebody on the list isn't sufficient!

I've never been a fan of white cars, and my Supra is purple, but I preferred the White Black Edition to the POTC (Pirates of the Caribbean) Black!


----------



## Sayen (Nov 7, 2007)

Here are my GT-R pictures from Geneva:

http://gt-r.sayen.ch -> Autosalon Genf -> 2009

And here the other Pictures:

http://www.sayen.ch/fotos/autosalon/2009


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Sayen said:


> Here are my GT-R pictures from Geneva:
> 
> BananAlbum -> Autosalon Genf -> 2009
> 
> ...


Very good. Thankyou.


----------

